# cant cope with stress anymore :(



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

3 years now I have been in an out of hospital now about my health. a new ent has put me in for emergency surgery on Wednesday to remove the right hand side of my thyroid and the 6cm lump. I had a ct scan last week as they said it was hard to tell the actual size as its bigger then the us nozzle.

wel I am only after getting a phone call 3 hours ago saying I need to go see my ent an hr away and they didnt tell me why I assume its because they have found something I cant deal with the worrying and stress no more.


----------



## jers52 (Mar 5, 2014)

Prayers and cyber hugs to you! I am hoping this new ENT can resolve your issues.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

my surgery is on Wednesday the 26th march


----------



## tlindsey48 (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm so sorry. The stress can drive us insane. Have faith and I will be praying for you!


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

is it possible he wants to see me to talk about my levo dosage or should I just expect bad news


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Don't try to figure it out! Just go talk to him and do know that I and others here have you in our thoughts and hold you in prayer.

We are here for you! Please let us know!


----------



## Bluebird (Mar 21, 2014)

Hope everything is OK...I went through the same thing, a strange lump, a biopsy, a very rude dr & tech who both responded to my nervous questions with something along the lines of "it's probably cancer" and the implicit "can you shut up now". I had asked maybe 4 questions total, which I don't think was out of line.

Thank god for the best surgeon in the world, who got me through it (it wasn't cancer) and did an excellent job.

It's over now & all the stress of that year, wondering what the big lump in my neck was, it's OVER!! And I am fine.

I pray you will be, too and by this time next week, you'll be happily recovering at home!


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

"This too shall pass."

Hang in there. Spring is afoot and then summer, sunshiney days and rest and new songs and yummy foods and time for your body to heal. While you have to go through this, may God hold your hand and give you peace. To view each thing you have to go through as steps toward healing-- some things for you to go through to get to a better place, you can do this. A bump in the road, the road is washed out for part of the way - but on the other side of the washout and past the bump -- the road continues  Ah -- there's a meadow over there and a sunny beach over there and... So much more to come! Hugs to you and I'm sorry it's so hard right now. Please know we care.


----------

